# General > Photography >  Visit to Wick

## Deemac

Went through to Wick today (29/12/2008) to give the camera another airing during the holidays. Another wonderful sky. Here's a selection.

----------


## Deemac

Last day of Woolworths in Wick!!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Excellent set Deemac,dont know why but No2 jumps out at me,but they're all terrific.

----------


## Torvaig

I agree, the "Bridges" is an excellent photo; like the black and white. The others are good too!

----------


## Dorrie

I love them.  Your pic of woolies closing will end up in history books.

----------


## tjc

All very good Deemac.

Like them all.  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Deemac,

First class set of photographs.

----------


## Kenn

"The Bridges," is my favourite but a very interesting set of pictures.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I love the way the sky jumps out of the first one, it's almost as if the lower section of the shot has been slightly de-saturated.  Great pics, as ever.

----------


## dirdyweeker

Lovely photos. I particularly like the one of "Spoons". I think the effect of the Xmas lights hanging above is what makes it.

----------


## Deemac

Thanks folks. Images 1 & 4 are handheld HDR images (AEB +2 & -2)

Love HDR.

----------


## wicker05

Superb series Deemac.

----------


## Deemac

OK, back to Wick today (07/02/09) Was cold and wintery so down to the river.

----------


## Deemac

One more.

----------


## North Light

Deemac,

Another good set of Wick.

----------


## Raven

Great set Deemac! Number 2 stands out for me  :Smile:

----------


## Scout

I like them all. Really stands out some of the buildings the sky adds to it.

----------


## Deemac

Thanks folks. Here's a 4 image panorama merge (approx. 9500 pixels wide) of the harbour area.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thanks for sharing those with us Deemac. Exelent as ever.

----------


## tjc

Love the second set to Deemac.

All really good shots.  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Here's a slightly different take on my visit to Wick last Saturday.

----------


## wifie

Love those Deemac!  TY!

----------


## ~~Tides~~

What camera and lens did you use for these? Gives lovely big skies.

----------


## Deemac

> What camera and lens did you use for these? Gives lovely big skies.


Canon 40D with sigma 10-20mm lens

----------


## North Light

Deemac,
Really like the colour images in the last set.
No. 2 I would have been tempted to crop the door on the rh side out, and corrected the verticals, love the strong colours in it.

----------


## Kenn

No 3 does it for me almost art decco with the curves.

----------

